# TBT Valentine's Day Arts & Crafts Contest



## Chris

Calling all artists, sculptors, crocheters, and mess-makers! This year, we want to celebrate Valentine's Day by seeing your _Animal Crossing_-themed arts and crafts creations! It is up to you which medium you wish to use as long as it is static (no animations or videos) and visual (no poetry, prose, music, etc). You will have until *11:59pm EST* on *February 20th 2022* to submit your entries.

This event will be split into three categories: (1) *traditional drawing*, (2) *digital art*, and (3) *miscellaneous crafts*. You may only enter one of the three categories and each one will have its own poll and placement prizes.

*Rules*


Entries must be your own work.
Entries must fit *both* the _*Animal Crossing*_ and *Valentine's Day* themes.
No collaborative projects.
Submissions can be hand drawn or digital.
Animations are not accepted.
You can use craft supplies but cannot use other people's work or any other pre-made components.
A reasonable amount of *effort *should be put into your creations. Submissions that appear rushed or made as a joke won't be accepted.
All entries submitted are final. Please *do not edit* your entry after submission unless asked to by a staff member.
Your *username* must be visible somewhere in your submission.
Keep all creations appropriate for a *PG-13* audience.


*How to Submit*

Submit your entry by posting it in this thread by *11:59pm EST* on *February 20th, 2022*. In your post, you must state which category you are entering for and your TBT username must be visible somewhere in the image. This can be either on a name card if your submission is physical or written directly on the artwork if your submission is digital.

*Submission Checklist:*
 Your entry meets both the _Animal Crossing_ and Valentine's Day themes.​  You have told us which category you are entering: (1) traditional drawing, (2) digital art, or (3) miscellaneous crafts.​  You have attached an image of your entry.​  You have included your name card.​  It is no later than 11:59pm EST on February 20th, 2022.​


*Prizes*

*Please read this section carefully! *​
*Participation:*


 14 Heart Crystals.​Anyone who submits an entry that meets the event requirements before the deadline will receive 14 Heart Crystals. This limited time currency can be spent in the Shop to redeem the new Pavé Pink Feather collectible prize and a raffle ticket for each of our Heart Glow Wand and Love Ball raffles. If you are only interested in one of the two raffles then you may put both leftover Heart Crystals into a single raffle if you wish. If gambling is not your cup of tea, you may exchange your leftover Heart Crystals for forum bells instead. Please note that purchasing two of the same raffle ticket will increase your odds of winning the raffle, but purchasing any more than two will not.


PrizeCost

 Pavé Pink Feather collectible

 12 Heart Crystals​

 60 TBT bells

 2 Heart Crystals





 Heart Glow Wand raffle ticket

 1 Heart Crystal​





 Love Ball raffle ticket

 1 Heart Crystal​


*Staff Nomination:*
Anyone who receives a staff nomination in any of our three categories will be awarded one of our brand new Pink Love Potion collectibles for their efforts!


Prize

 Pink Love Potion collectible


*Placement Prizes: *
Anyone who places in the top three in any of our three categories will receive a Pavé Tail Feather collectible and a second Pink Love Potion collectible to share with a friend in the spirit of Valentine's Day! (Or you could keep/sell it if you wish.) Our three first place winners will also receive a virtual cash prize of 800 TBT bells.


Prize1st Place2nd Place3rd Place

 Pavé Tail Feather collectibleY​Y​Y​

 Pink Love Potion collectibleY​Y​Y​

 800 TBT bellsY​N​N​



*Frequently Asked Questions*
*
Q. Who will decide who wins? The staff or members' votes?*
A. The staff will vote internally to nominate entries. The entries with the most staff votes will then go forward to a public poll within a couple of days of the contest closing. The recipients for the first, second, and third place prizes will then be decided on by the community.

*Q. When will voting end and prizes be distributed?*
A. March 1st 2022.

*Q. Will the prizes be giftable?*
A. The Pavé Pink Feather and Pink Love Potion collectibles will not be giftable when the event starts, but will become giftable after the event ends. The Pavé Tail Feather will not be giftable.

*Q. Can I put all 14 Heart Crystals into the raffles?*
A. Purchasing two of the same raffle ticket will increase your odds of winning the raffle, but purchasing any more than two will not. Attempting to increase the odds beyond two entries will result in wasted Heart Crystals.


*Staff Credits*

Banner Artwork: Mick
Pink Love Potion collectible: Laudine
Heart Glow Wand collectible: Thunder
Pavé Feather collectibles: Chris, Thunder
Planning & set-up: Chris, Jeremy


----------



## Midoriya

Wooooo, this looks like a lot of fun.  I already have several ideas in mind for what to submit.


----------



## Roxxy

Yay!! A new feather  and omg the chance to win a heart wand? 

Tysm to our amazingly wonderful staff team. Lonely singleton on Valentine’s but this event is fab 

Just a question? When will we be able to display Valentine’s roses?


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> Just a question? When will we be able to display Valentine’s roses?


Our special Valentine's roses don't bloom this early in the month. Please check back later!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

omg pave pink feather!! 

gonna start coming up with ideas soon!


----------



## Firesquids

Excite! Oh man that love potion is adorable and would complete a line of 5 potions, I must have it!


----------



## gigii

ahhh omg the pink collectables match my pfp!! 

edit : and how do we get heart crystals?


----------



## KittenNoir

Yasssssssss this is so so cute thank you staff  ☺


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

This looks amazing!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

gigii said:


> ahhh omg the pink collectables match my pfp!!
> 
> edit : and how do we get heart crystals?


According to the first post, we will get 14 heart crystals for simply participating!


----------



## jadetine

gigii said:


> ahhh omg the pink collectables match my pfp!!
> 
> edit : and how do we get heart crystals?





Chris said:


> Anyone who submits an entry that meets the event requirements before the deadline will receive 14 Heart Crystals.




	Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2022

OMG THOSE PRIZES @_@ (Cries in Heart Glow Wand)

Question for the staff: would I be allowed to plan out my entry digitally, then print it, and color it traditionally to enter it into the traditional art category? Or would that not count because of the partial digital art aspect?


----------



## Meadows

The prizes are really cute.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Thank you for spending time to do this.  <3


----------



## Blink.

ya'll granted the Snowflake Wand wishes.
and now the *Love Potion?*

staff is pulling at our heartstrings this Valentines  
ty for event


----------



## Bluebellie

That pink love potion that I know I won’t ever get 

so beautiful.


----------



## Midoriya

My submission for the traditional drawing section!


----------



## pottercrossing

AHH those prizes look amazing! I know exactly what I'm going to submit...


----------



## Chris

jadetine said:


> Question for the staff: would I be allowed to plan out my entry digitally, then print it, and color it traditionally to enter it into the traditional art category? Or would that not count because of the partial digital art aspect?


If you wish to enter the traditional drawing category your entire entry would need to be done traditionally.

*NB*: Entries won't be accepted tonight. We weren't expecting entries to come in this quickly so the reaction that automates currency delivery isn't set-up yet.


----------



## King Dorado

hello!  i love- LOVE- having the different art category divisions!!  

hoping next to see a fourth category added in future, for Power Tools/Carving Knives/Machining creations


----------



## Chris

King Dorado said:


> hello!  i love- LOVE- having the different art category divisions!!
> 
> hoping next to see a fourth category added in future, for Power Tools/Carving Knives/Machining creations


If you've a specific material or method you wish to discuss feel free to DM me. We may be able to accept it under miscellaneous crafts.


----------



## skarmoury

Hi! I was wondering if the artwork could contain some text? It’ll still be mainly art, but I was hoping to put a few words here and there hehe.


----------



## Chris

skarmoury said:


> Hi! I was wondering if the artwork could contain some text? It’ll still be mainly art, but I was hoping to put a few words here and there hehe.


Yes, of course! The phrasing in the OP was more so that we didn't receive text-based entries. Art entries with text added is okay.


----------



## pochy

wasn’t thinking of participating till i saw the beautiful pink feather 




made with empty pocky strawberry boxes, yarn and paper, so it would belong to the third category. the ac reference is the balloon gift! (but lemme know pls if it has to be more specific) ^^;


----------



## Halloqueen

Simultaneously quite glad that the Love Potion has been brought into existence and bummed that my lackluster art skills probably aren't going to be sufficient to earn me one. Bittersweet since I suggested one back during that Christmas event years ago when we got the Aurora Sky and Snow Bunny, where lots of others were suggesting the Snowflake Wand that now exists. Which isn't to say that my suggestion back then means anything, it doesn't, so I'm not complaining. I'm just pessimistic all the time and have no confidence in my chances. Happy to have the opportunity at least.

Going to have to have to engage in some real contemplation and hopefully come up with a good concept. It's a relief that we have a nice, long amount of time to get our entries submitted.

Looking forward to seeing everyone's entries over the course of the event!


----------



## Chris

Halloqueen said:


> Simultaneously quite glad that the Love Potion has been brought into existence and bummed that my lackluster art skills probably aren't going to be sufficient to earn me one. Bittersweet since I suggested one back during that Christmas event years ago when we got the Aurora Sky and Snow Bunny, where lots of others were suggesting the Snowflake Wand that now exists. Which isn't to say that my suggestion back then means anything, it doesn't, so I'm not complaining. I'm just pessimistic all the time and have no confidence in my chances. Happy to have the opportunity at least.
> 
> Going to have to have to engage in some real contemplation and hopefully come up with a good concept. It's a relief that we have a nice, long amount of time to get our entries submitted.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone's entries over the course of the event!


Chin up, love! While we have no control over who places, I can say that our team typically prioritises concepts over perfection. If your entry is funny or clever, it can outshine a prettier one that lacks depth. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Foreverfox

Halloqueen said:


> Simultaneously quite glad that the Love Potion has been brought into existence and bummed that my lackluster art skills probably aren't going to be sufficient to earn me one. Bittersweet since I suggested one back during that Christmas event years ago when we got the Aurora Sky and Snow Bunny, where lots of others were suggesting the Snowflake Wand that now exists. Which isn't to say that my suggestion back then means anything, it doesn't, so I'm not complaining. I'm just pessimistic all the time and have no confidence in my chances. Happy to have the opportunity at least.
> 
> Going to have to have to engage in some real contemplation and hopefully come up with a good concept. It's a relief that we have a nice, long amount of time to get our entries submitted.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone's entries over the course of the event!


I share this sentiment. My brain hurts trying think of anything good enough. Not holding my breath in being able to buy anything off the marketplace either, so...yeah.

I'll try like always nonetheless.


----------



## King koopa

I honestly don't really like this piece but I'll try anyway 


Sherb is now a cupid, and he wants some valentines candy, and he also wants a "special someone to spend it with!" Will that special someone be you?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

that love potion is to die for  *Question* - is the traditional category only for drawing, or can it be painting as well?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

entering for the digital art category :0 featuring my sister





no siblings were harmed in the making of this drawing


----------



## Aniko

The Pink Love Potion collectible is so pretty!


----------



## Corrie

That pink love potion is so cute!! One of my favs yet!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is my entry for the digital art category!


----------



## Rosch

Here's my entry for the digital category.

This one features Hippeux, the villager that I originally despise because he kept showing up several times whenever I'm island hopping for a new villager. I chose him as my subject because I love him now.


----------



## Croconaw

Hopefully this is Valentine’s Day enough, even if it’s more on the pessimistic side. This is Mac acknowledging that not everyone is going to be in a relationship on Valentine’s Day and it’s nothing to be ashamed about. Life goes on.


----------



## Moonlight.

an attempt has been made at digital art lol


----------



## Chris

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> that love potion is to die for  *Question* - is the traditional category only for drawing, or can it be painting as well?


Painting is of course accepted! The phrasing of this category is just to separate it from traditional craft projects.


----------



## maddandrea

Trying to teach myself the basics of Adobe Creative Cloud so I figured this would be a good opportunity to practice!  Thanks!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Oh my gosh, those collectibles are so cute!!

Quick question though, I'm not sure what a 'name card' is. Since I'm planning on doing a 'physical' drawing, can I just write my username on the corner of the page?


----------



## Croconaw

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Oh my gosh, those collectibles are so cute!!
> 
> Quick question though, I'm not sure what a 'name card' is. Since I'm planning on doing a 'physical' drawing, can I just write my username on the corner of the page?


That would be fine. I think name cards are just something some people make for event tasks that aren’t necessarily drawings. For example: a rectangle with Croconaw in the corner and my username handwritten. Nothing special. But writing it on the paper should be okay as a lot of others do that.


----------



## _Donut_

I'm so bad with sketch apps so excuse the uhh...result. But! Happy Valentine everyone! 


Entry:  *digital art *



_Ps: Please don't click on the image, it will make it cursed _​


----------



## Shellzilla_515

_Donut_ said:


> I'm so bad with sketch apps so excuse the uhh...result. But! Happy Valentine everyone!
> 
> 
> Entry:  *digital art *
> View attachment 429381
> _Ps: Please don't click on the image, it will make it cursed _​


I clicked on the image anyway and... I shouldn't have done that. Pro tip: Colour the entire background in white next time around!


----------



## _Donut_

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I clicked on the image anyway and... I shouldn't have done that. Pro tip: Colour the entire background in white next time around!



I'll keep that in mind for next time! Unless next time the task is to actually make something cursed


----------



## Princess Mipha

I have a question for the crafts one.. I have some Joy Cons that I'd like to decorate valentines- / animal crossing themed.. is that allowed or are the shells counted as "premade" ?


----------



## Amilee

omg the pink love potion is so cute aaaah  

edit: does embroidery count as crafting btw? not sure if im able to do it in time but wanted to ask just in case


----------



## Franny

is this the only way to get heart crystals? i don't do art or crafting but I wanted that pink feather


----------



## Chris

King koopa said:


> I honestly don't really like this piece but I'll try anyway View attachment 429253
> Sherb is now a cupid, and he wants some valentines candy, and he also wants a "special someone to spend it with!" Will that special someone be you?


Hi @King koopa! Your entry is missing your name, so I am not able to accept it. If you could please add your username to your entry and re-submit in a new post I'll then be able to accept it.




maddandrea said:


> Trying to teach myself the basics of Adobe Creative Cloud so I figured this would be a good opportunity to practice!  Thanks!


Hi @maddandrea. I'm not able to accept your entry due to the _Animal Crossing _renders you have used. This event requires drawing all elements yourself. You are welcome to try submitting another piece that meets the requirements outlined in the OP.




ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Quick question though, I'm not sure what a 'name card' is. Since I'm planning on doing a 'physical' drawing, can I just write my username on the corner of the page?


A name card is literally just a piece of paper with your TBT username on it. Writing your username directly onto your drawing is also fine.




Princess Mipha said:


> I have a question for the crafts one.. I have some Joy Cons that I'd like to decorate valentines- / animal crossing themed.. is that allowed or are the shells counted as "premade" ?


I wouldn't be able to accept this.




Amilee said:


> edit: does embroidery count as crafting btw? not sure if im able to do it in time but wanted to ask just in case


Embroidery would indeed count for the miscellaneous crafts category!




Franny said:


> is this the only way to get heart crystals? i don't do art or crafting but I wanted that pink feather


The Heart Crystals currency is unique to this event, so there is no other way to obtain it.


----------



## maddandrea

Chris said:


> Hi @King koopa! Your entry is missing your name, so I am not able to accept it. If you could please add your username to your entry and re-submit in a new post I'll then be able to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @maddandrea. I'm not able to accept your entry due to the _Animal Crossing _renders you have used. This event requires drawing all elements yourself. You are welcome to try submitting another piece that meets the requirements outlined in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> A name card is literally just a piece of paper with your TBT username on it. Writing your username directly onto your drawing is also fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be able to accept this.
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidery would indeed count for the miscellaneous crafts category!
> 
> 
> 
> The Heart Crystals currency is unique to this event, so there is no other way to obtain it.



Okay, thanks for letting me know - I'll see what kind of artistic skills I've got!


----------



## Liz!

If I done something on the paint APP would it be classed as digital or traditional?


----------



## Valzed

So let's say... hypothetically... that a person has absolutely zero interest in the Pink Pave Feather or buying raffle tickets for the Heart Wand. Is there a limit on how many of the Heart Crystals can be turned into TBT? If said person submitted an entry that was accepted which earned them the 14 Heart Crystals but then they only used two of their Heart Crystals to buy raffle tickets for the Love Ball could they then turn their other 12 Heart Crystals into TBT? The person might rather have the TBT to put towards buying a Love Potion which they know they are not artistically talented enough to earn as none of their art/craft entries have ever been nominated by staff for voting.

Asking for a fellow forum member...


----------



## seliph

Valzed said:


> So let's say... hypothetically... that a person has absolutely zero interest in the Pink Pave Feather or buying raffle tickets for the Heart Wand. Is there a limit on how many of the Heart Crystals can be turned into TBT? If said person submitted an entry that was accepted which earned them the 14 Heart Crystals but then they only used two of their Heart Crystals to buy raffle tickets for the Love Ball could they then turn their other 12 Heart Crystals into TBT? The person might rather have the TBT to put towards buying a Love Potion which they know they are not artistically talented enough to earn as none of their art/craft entries have ever been nominated by staff for voting.
> 
> Asking for a fellow forum member...


not gonna completely answer since i'm no mod but you may as well get the feather and sell/trade that towards a love potion, potions are definitely gonna start way higher than the scraps you typically get from trading in event currency and are only gonna rise lol


----------



## Valzed

seliph said:


> not gonna completely answer since i'm no mod but you may as well get the feather and sell/trade that towards a love potion, potions are definitely gonna start way higher than the scraps you typically get from trading in event currency and are only gonna rise lol


I had considered doing that... er.... My fellow forum member had considered just getting the Feather to sell/trade but they're concerned that so many Pink Pave Feathers will be earned that could then flood the collectible market which could make the Pink Pave Feather worth very little in TBT or trade in value. (Like how the Tin Robot collectible was only worth around 25TBT recently.) If there's no limit on how many Heart Crystals can be turned into TBT then by trading in the 12 Heart Crystals a person could get 360TBT (12 divided by 2 = 6 x 60TBT = 360TBT) which might be more than the Pink Pave Feather ends up selling for.


----------



## Chris

Liz! said:


> If I done something on the paint APP would it be classed as digital or traditional?


This would be classed as digital art.



Valzed said:


> So let's say... hypothetically... that a person has absolutely zero interest in the Pink Pave Feather or buying raffle tickets for the Heart Wand. Is there a limit on how many of the Heart Crystals can be turned into TBT? If said person submitted an entry that was accepted which earned them the 14 Heart Crystals but then they only used two of their Heart Crystals to buy raffle tickets for the Love Ball could they then turn their other 12 Heart Crystals into TBT? The person might rather have the TBT to put towards buying a Love Potion which they know they are not artistically talented enough to earn as none of their art/craft entries have ever been nominated by staff for voting.
> 
> Asking for a fellow forum member...


The 60 Bell Redemption Ticket is unique: it is not possible to buy more than one.


----------



## Liz!

Sorry for doing this to you Kid Cat.  ☺

Digital entry.


----------



## Mutti

I hadto involve my love, coco

traditional drawing


----------



## BetsySundrop

My entry for the digital art! 
I'm not the best at drawing characters, but nook didn't come out too bad at all.


----------



## CylieDanny

Ahh, I hope I'll have time to make something!! But I just started classes, and its hard to work on side projects now. 

But I'm gonna start, and hopefully finish something!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

would it be okay if I made my drawing Animal Crossing themed (with the AC style trees, flowers, balloons/presents, etc) but the character which I use is an OC drawn in the AC style? 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2022



BetsySundrop said:


> My entry for the digital art!
> I'm not the best at drawing characters, but nook didn't come out too bad at all.


this is beautiful


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> would it be okay if I made my drawing Animal Crossing themed (with the AC style trees, flowers, balloons/presents, etc) but the character which I use is an OC drawn in the AC style?


Go for it!


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> Hi @King koopa! Your entry is missing your name, so I am not able to accept it. If you could please add your username to your entry and re-submit in a new post I'll then be able to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @maddandrea. I'm not able to accept your entry due to the _Animal Crossing _renders you have used. This event requires drawing all elements yourself. You are welcome to try submitting another piece that meets the requirements outlined in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> A name card is literally just a piece of paper with your TBT username on it. Writing your username directly onto your drawing is also fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be able to accept this.
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidery would indeed count for the miscellaneous crafts category!
> 
> 
> 
> The Heart Crystals currency is unique to this event, so there is no other way to obtain it.


Sorry, about that! Would this be ok?


----------



## BrokenSanity

Can I spend all of my 14 hearts crystal on just the TBT exchange? Or it only works one time?


----------



## Sheep Villager

BrokenSanity said:


> Can I spend all of my 14 hearts crystal on just the TBT exchange? Or it only works one time?





Chris said:


> The 60 Bell Redemption Ticket is unique: it is not possible to buy more than one.



As Chris said earlier, no.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Sheep Villager said:


> As Chris said earlier, no.


Oh okay, I'll start working on my project for this later today and If I get heart crystals I guess I'll just buy a Pave pink feather and one TBT exchange then.


----------



## CylieDanny

Are we allowed to do a mini comic, like not even a comic. But at least two pages? Or just one page per project

It doesnt have to have two pages, but i could make it a little more cute if I can use two. All still apart of one project though, not two seprete ones.


----------



## Stella-Io

Nooo that Pink Love Potion is so frickin beautiful but I know I'm not gonna get a staff nomination nor will I possibly be able to buy one after cause they'll prob be expensive :') I lack most creative talent

Also *Mick* your banner is so cute


----------



## Merielle

Here's my entry, for the digital art category! ^^ Featuring my New Leaf town's own fairy-tale couple~


----------



## Valzed

Chris said:


> The 60 Bell Redemption Ticket is unique: it is not possible to buy more than one.



Thank you for replying!


----------



## xara

i’m a little late to the party, but i’m in love with the new collectibles!! the shade of pink of the feather is so nice and will look great in so many lineups, and the potion is absolutely gorgeous!! i love the potions so much, and this one is just as stunning as the rest. i’m not confident that my art skills will nab me one, but i’ll still try my best! i’ll get started on my entry soon; i have so many ideas! 



Merielle said:


> Here's my entry, for the digital art category! ^^ Featuring my New Leaf town's own fairy-tale couple~
> 
> View attachment 429466



THIS IS SO GORGEOUS HELLO???


----------



## amylase

Hiya, this is digital art. We all know Octavian as a grouch, but he's really a sweetheart!


----------



## Snek

Here is my entry for the digital category! I'm not an artist but I feel I've improved thanks to these kind of events! Happy Valentines!


----------



## Fye

Here's my digital art entry! (username is in the bottom right corner)


----------



## BrokenSanity

Finished my art! This is being submitted as a (2) *digital art.*
Puddles and Lily are doing Valentines day crafts and Puddles is throwing pink Pave feathers everywhere! Huh, wonder where she got all those... 
I hope this is Valentine's day ish enough, I even added a heart bouquet of flowers...


----------



## tarepanda3ame

This is my submission
for the *traditional art* category. 

My version of the ultimate 
"Dreamie" Wall Rack,
Valentines edition. 




​


----------



## KittenNoir

Here is my submission
for the *digital art* category 






A Valentine's Card Kiki made for Punchy ​


----------



## Aquilla

My god... this was such a wild ride. It took me a solid two days to finish this project. One day was spent drafting and then carving a lino-cut, because I thought a print would be so cool for this as I haven't seen anyone do one here during the last few events. So I was carving away all day only to fail miserably at the printing stage because I was missing some tools for printing and a big chunk of experience. I had to abandon the whole idea halfway through and start over with a drawing. I felt absolutely gutted.



Spoiler: lino cut and some of the print rejects





 


It came out smudged and super messy so yeah... Miles off from what I had envisioned



So sadly, I have to submit a digital entry.
I imagined Fick making this card for CJ and tried to create something close to Flick's aesthetic.




​Blood, sweat and tears went into this (literally - I kept accidentally hurting myself with the carving supplies and had at least two mental breakdowns during this). Not sure if it was worth it. I will NOT be touching lino-cut again for a good long while, that's for sure.
​


----------



## Asarena

Here's my entry for the digital art category~


----------



## Wildtown

Heres my entry! apologies for the poor handwriting I had to write it with my laptops touchpad ;-;


----------



## Chris

CylieDanny said:


> Are we allowed to do a mini comic, like not even a comic. But at least two pages? Or just one page per project
> 
> It doesnt have to have two pages, but i could make it a little more cute if I can use two. All still apart of one project though, not two seprete ones.


Yes, this is fine!


----------



## DaCoSim

This is so fun working on! I hate that I have to go to work and pause my efforts. I will be quite interested to know whether they put me in the crafts category or in the traditional art category because it’s kind of a little bit of both. I am hoping to finish this tonight though but I am betting I will not finish until tomorrow which luckily is my day off! All Y’all’s entries looks great so far!!! Keep’em comin!


----------



## oak

My entry is for the traditional drawing category. Just a little love for my favs Chevre & Nan!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I tried to incorporate as many AC elements as I could (cosmos, nook leaves, balloons) but I reeeeally wanted to use my OC for this one, so I drew him wearing a fresh shirt and in more of an AC style than what I would normally draw. hopefully it counts. this is for the traditional art category (I haven't done any traditional art in well over a year so I wanted to try it out). I'm really happy with how this turned out! 
(I also don't have a scanner so I had to take a pic with my phone, that's why the edges are a bit off. it's the best I could do!)

Sterling the silver fox wishes all of you a wonderful Valentines Day, and he has enough pavé pink feathers and love potions for everyone!  







Spoiler: pic with name card



bc I didn't want to write my username on the drawing lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I was trying make this look like one of those cheesy Valentine's cards we passed out at school as kids. Here's my digital art entry.


----------



## duckvely

here is my entry (*traditional drawing*)!


----------



## Yanrima~

Here's my entry for *digital art* category! 
I was inspired by vintage Valentine greeting cards.


----------



## g u a v a

here's my *digital art* category entry


----------



## Holla

I’m currently on vacation until the 20th and I typically prefer more traditional art but considering I don’t have any of my art supplies with me I’ve decided to make a digital entry this time. I recently invested in a drawing tablet at least, so I’m glad to finally have a project to work on. I’m still learning the ropes of the program but hopefully this is ok. I actually had quite a bit of fun making this even though digital art is new to me.

Here is my digital entry:


----------



## Bernice

Isn’t the love ball is for Pokemon ?


----------



## Croconaw

Bernice said:


> Isn’t the love ball is for Pokemon ?


The Love Ball is from Pokémon, but it’s also a collectible on the site.


----------



## Bernice

My traditional drawing entry


----------



## kayleee

Here is my entry for the miscellaneous crafts category!





I created my own Animal Crossing balloon present with a red crocheted heart as the balloon and an origami box as the present! 
(edited post to make the image a bit smaller)


----------



## jadetine

My Entry under the  miscellaneous crafts category: (paper cutting and stippling)


----------



## daringred_

here's my entry for the traditional drawing category. not the best by any means, but it was pretty ambitious for me, i.e. someone who can't draw asdfghj.



​


----------



## Antonio

Are food entries acceptable?


----------



## Jhine7

Did my best to draw Coco, the collectible. Entering the digital art category. Happy Valentine's Day everyone


----------



## CylieDanny

(My digital Art entry)

Wow, this was an emotional rollercoaster to draw.

But love is a beautiful thing right?







To yours and your special one, as well as those throwing a single party with me:

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## DaCoSim

I am going to guess that this is going to be put under the crafts category. Lol! I did paint the canvas myself (this valentine is HUGE, btw). filbert turned out to be a little harder to do than I expected, but I’m decently happy with the results. Thx staff for the chance to make my own valentine this year!!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Here's my entry! I think it's part of the Traditional Art category, even though I made the moon and background with construction paper. Regardless, I'm quite proud of this one. ^^


----------



## DaisyFan

My entry under the miscellaneous crafts category! I crocheted the envelope with a heart on it. Inside of it is the letter by Carmen and a recipe. Thinking of the cooking recipe in-game. I hope this is alright.


----------



## Giddy

I'm hoping I can get mine done in time, try and put in lil bit of work on my drawing once I have time. 
But so far, everyone has been so creative, it's been so enjoyable~!


----------



## .MOON.

Here is my entry for the digital art category.


----------



## Antonio

Antonio said:


> Are food entries acceptable?


As long as it fits the theme, is it fine?


----------



## Roxxy

Here is my digital entry. I always bought my son a plush for Valentine’s Day when he was little. Drawing this brought back memories  Bianca is going in search of her Bayside Beau. I wonder who it could be?


----------



## skarmoury

Thought I should make sure, are we allowed to trace fonts when putting text? I did the drawing by myself but my writing is bad LOL.


----------



## amemome

Here's my *digital art entry*!



​Pelly, Phyllis, and (of course) Isabelle!


----------



## Bluebellie

Here is my entry for the Digital Art:


----------



## LittleMissPanda

This is my *digital art entry! *Here are two OC Animal Crossing villagers, Spot the lazy dog and Caramel the peppy squirrel. While Caramel poured her whole  into her Valentine's Day card, Spot being Spot thought it would be fun to use a  to show his love! More like his love of food! Caramel thinks he's really immature...but deep down she knows he has plenty of love for his friends, too~

Happy Valentine's Day, Bell Tree peeps!


----------



## Sweetley

Here's my entry for the category *miscellaneous crafts*: A Cupid themed Timmy "doll".


----------



## Chris

Bernice said:


> Isn’t the love ball is for Pokemon ?


The raffle prize is a Love Ball collectible to be displayed on your TBT profile rather than an in-game Love Ball. 


Spoiler: Example











Antonio said:


> Are food entries acceptable?


We only accept entries of this nature in events specifically themed around food.



Bluebellie said:


> Here is my entry for the Digital Art:
> View attachment 429736


Hi @Bluebellie! Your entry is missing your name, so I am not able to accept it. If you could please add your username to your entry and re-submit in a new post I'll then be able to accept it.


----------



## skarmoury

skarmoury said:


> Thought I should make sure, are we allowed to trace fonts when putting text? I did the drawing by myself but my writing is bad LOL.


hi! i'd like to follow this up


----------



## Chris

skarmoury said:


> hi! i'd like to follow this up


Sorry I missed this one! Yes, this is fine. If you're working digitally though you can just use the text tool.


----------



## Bluebellie

Chris said:


> The raffle prize is a Love Ball collectible to be displayed on your TBT profile rather than an in-game Love Ball.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 429871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only accept entries of this nature in events specifically themed around food.
> 
> 
> Hi @Bluebellie! Your entry is missing your name, so I am not able to accept it. If you could please add your username to your entry and re-submit in a new post I'll then be able to accept it.


Hi @Chris! The name is on the top right corner on my entry post. It’s very light but it’s there. Sorry about that. I probably should have stated it. 



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Bluebellie said:


> Hi @Chris! The name is on the top right corner on my entry post. It’s very light but it’s there. Sorry about that. I probably should have stated it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 429878



Thanks for showing me exactly where it is. It was unfortunately a bit too subtle for my poor vision - I still had to zoom in and really concentrate to make out the lettering. That is your entry now accepted.


----------



## Chloebug44

This is my submission for the digital art! Everything was colored except for the text and stars not sure if that’s ok? (This would be better but I am sick with the flu but I’ve really been wanting to participate)


----------



## Chris

Chloebug44 said:


> This is my submission for the digital art! Everything was colored except for the text and stars not sure if that’s ok? (This would be better but I am sick with the flu but I’ve really been wanting to participate)
> View attachment 429880


Hi @Chloebug44, I hope you feel better soon! I'm unfortunately not able to accept this entry because of the star fragment renders. If you could either redraw these elements yourself, or remove them entirely, and then re-submit your entry in a new post I will then be able to accept it.


----------



## Chloebug44

Chris said:


> Hi @Chloebug44, I hope you feel better soon! I'm unfortunately not able to accept this entry because of the star fragment renders. If you could either redraw these elements yourself, or remove them entirely, and then re-submit your entry in a new post I will then be able to accept it.


Thank you been sick since Monday  and Ok! I wasn’t sure if it’d be ok or not I just thought it was cute I will go fix it 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2022




Here you go!


----------



## Tiffany

I don't like this event sorry. It seems so unfair that hardly anyone can get the collectibles. I like the other events where there are many things to do and you can earn currency to buy the collectibles.


----------



## Roxxy

Tiffany said:


> I don't like this event sorry. It seems so unfair that hardly anyone can get the collectibles. I like the other events where there are many things to do and you can earn currency to buy the collectibles.


Everyone can get a gorgeous pink feather. You don’t need to have amazing skills.

Honestly I am not an artist and most of my entries have been embarrassing but staff are generous and kind.

Just try


----------



## Chris

Tiffany said:


> I don't like this event sorry. It seems so unfair that hardly anyone can get the collectibles. I like the other events where there are many things to do and you can earn currency to buy the collectibles.


We are awarding the brand new Pavé Pink Feather to every single participant, and with three categories to enter it is safe to assume that a minimum 30* people will also walk away with the new Pink Love Potion. Then with the placement trophy (Pavé Tail Feather), bonus Pink Love Potion to give a friend, and two pre-announced raffles for rare collectibles it is arguably less effort to obtain multiple collectibles here than in one of our large-scale events. Even people who do the bare minimum are guaranteed to walk away with at least one pink shiny.

While we know members enjoy our larger events, we hope you can appreciate that we don't have the energy or manpower to churn out big multi-activity events every single time. Large-scale events take us weeks to coordinate, run, and wrap-up: if an event runs for 3-4 weeks then it is safe to assume that it required 2-3 months of work from start to finish. Many of the staff—_especially our amazing artists who spend hours lovingly designing each banner and collectible_—experience burnout after each event and need a good month or so of rest before they're ready to begin thinking about the next. I'm sure some of our more competitive and completionism-minded members feel the same way. I'm a bit of an outlier in that I have endless energy and enthusiasm and tend not to experience this burnout I credit a coffee and Red Bull addiction. We choose to pepper smaller events like this one here and there during the quieter months to prevent the community stagnating between our larger events, such as right now, in the 3-4 month lull between our annual Winter Holiday and Easter events. Jeremy and I were able to pull this together in two days with unexpected (but very much appreciated!) support from Laudine and Mick. The original draft of this event didn't have the Pink Love Potion, the raffles, or the seperate categories - and the banner I drew was laughable! We hope that there are people who appreciate a smaller-scale event with just 1-2 new collectibles like this in lieu of none at all.

*exact number won't be determined until we see final participation numbers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@Chris I have to take a sec to thank you and the rest of the staff for the insane amount of work that you put into these forum events to keep us happy. you guys are honestly one of the few things that keeps me sane. I've been loving this event (and dreading the upcoming easter egg hunt) and I can't wait to see more events in the future! <333


----------



## skarmoury

*Extra!* *Extra!* The Valentine's edition of Witchy Weekly is out now! We got in store for you some _juicy_ articles to spice up your February 14.

Find out Reese and Cyrus' secret to a long lasting relationship and their _shocking_ experience with love potions,​Read about Isabelle and her take on romance (which you can discern by the way she calls dates a _fruit_),​Unravel your fortune this Valentine's along with our resident gothic witch - _and birthday celebrant! _- Muffy,​...and more!​
Get your copy of Witchy Weekly for 30 bells, hot off the press at a Nook's Cranny near you!






(Here's my digital art entry, a magazine cover! Username is at the lower left corner beside the bar code.)



Spoiler: some footnotes idk i just thought i'd share my mental gymnastics w this



PHEW I feel like I ran a marathon after doing this! It took me a good chunk of Monday to Friday to finish this, heh.

I wanted to do something related to the love potions, and coincidentally Muffy's birthday also fell on the 14th of Feb, so I thought, existence of love potions means there _must_ be a witch somewhere out there, right? And Muffy had a color palette close to a witch. It was cute imagining her as a gothic witch.

Initially I was afraid people would think my art to be more Halloween-styled that Valentine's, so I littered it with pink LOL. I winged the colors for the most part and I just realized that the art looks like strawberry chocolate. Maybe if you sniff the magazine it actually smells sweet, idk.

Also yes Etoile appears in yet another TBT entry I submit. She's on the cover... somewhere . Maybe Etoile will now be my signature on  everything I submit on TBT.

Kind of glad I finished it now because I have so many deadlines next week huehue, Pretty happy with what I've done overall! This is definitely going in my portfolio. :] Thank you TBT for motivating me to expand my portfolio HEH

That's all, skar out  Happy Valentine's all!


----------



## .MOON.

skarmoury said:


> *Extra!* *Extra!* The Valentine's edition of Witchy Weekly is out now! We got in store for you some _juicy_ articles to spice up your February 14.
> 
> Find out Reese and Cyrus' secret to a long lasting relationship and their _shocking_ experience with love potions,​Read about Isabelle and her take on romance (which you can discern by the way she calls dates a _fruit_),​Unravel your fortune this Valentine's along with our resident gothic witch - _and birthday celebrant! _- Muffy,​...and more!​
> Get your copy of Witchy Weekly for 30 bells, hot off the press at a Nook's Cranny near you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here's my digital art entry, a magazine cover! Username is at the lower left corner beside the bar code.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some footnotes idk i just thought i'd share my mental gymnastics w this
> 
> 
> 
> PHEW I feel like I ran a marathon after doing this! It took me a good chunk of Monday to Friday to finish this, heh.
> 
> I wanted to do something related to the love potions, and coincidentally Muffy's birthday also fell on the 14th of Feb, so I thought, existence of love potions means there _must_ be a witch somewhere out there, right? And Muffy had a color palette close to a witch. It was cute imagining her as a gothic witch.
> 
> Initially I was afraid people would think my art to be more Halloween-styled that Valentine's, so I littered it with pink LOL. I winged the colors for the most part and I just realized that the art looks like strawberry chocolate. Maybe if you sniff the magazine it actually smells sweet, idk.
> 
> Also yes Etoile appears in yet another TBT entry I submit. She's on the cover... somewhere . Maybe Etoile will now be my signature on  everything I submit on TBT.
> 
> Kind of glad I finished it now because I have so many deadlines next week huehue, Pretty happy with what I've done overall! This is definitely going in my portfolio. :] Thank you TBT for motivating me to expand my portfolio HEH
> 
> That's all, skar out  Happy Valentine's all!


Why was I about to go look for where to buy this? I was completely sold.  This is awesome! Sorry if we aren’t allowed to comment here but I just wanted to let you know this is brilliant.


----------



## Chloebug44

Chris said:


> We are awarding the brand new Pavé Pink Feather to every single participant, and with three categories to enter it is safe to assume that a minimum 30* people will also walk away with the new Pink Love Potion. Then with the placement trophy (Pavé Tail Feather), bonus Pink Love Potion to give a friend, and two pre-announced raffles for rare collectibles it is arguably less effort to obtain multiple collectibles here than in one of our large-scale events. Even people who do the bare minimum are guaranteed to walk away with at least one pink shiny.
> 
> While we know members enjoy our larger events, we hope you can appreciate that we don't have the energy or manpower to churn out big multi-activity events every single time. Large-scale events take us weeks to coordinate, run, and wrap-up: if an event runs for 3-4 weeks then it is safe to assume that it required 2-3 months of work from start to finish. Many of the staff—_especially our amazing artists who spend hours lovingly designing each banner and collectible_—experience burnout after each event and need a good month or so of rest before they're ready to begin thinking about the next. I'm sure some of our more competitive and completionism-minded members feel the same way. I'm a bit of an outlier in that I have endless energy and enthusiasm and tend not to experience this burnout I credit a coffee and Red Bull addiction. We choose to pepper smaller events like this one here and there during the quieter months to prevent the community stagnating between our larger events, such as right now, in the 3-4 month lull between our annual Winter Holiday and Easter events. Jeremy and I were able to pull this together in two days with unexpected (but very much appreciated!) support from Laudine and Mick. The original draft of this event didn't have the Pink Love Potion, the raffles, or the seperate categories - and the banner I drew was laughable! We hope that there are people who appreciate a smaller-scale event with just 1-2 new collectibles like this in lieu of none at all.
> 
> *exact number won't be determined until we see final participation numbers.


Now I know I didn’t make the comment so I probably shouldn't even respond but I would just like to say as a sensitive small bean I completely understand and appreciate the progress behind events big and small this community and our staff members on this site are amazing and have helped me when I couldn’t help myself! I love all the artwork and energy put into this and even if this event is small it gave me motivation to make an art piece that is messy yet I’m proud of. We are all human and need personal time and not all events and rewards are the same. We are lucky we get anything free with it being 2022 and covid  I just want to say thank you so much for all you guys do and I’m sorry I know this isn’t a chat thread but want you to know it’s appreciated and I’m sure many others feel how I do


----------



## Bluebellie

The Valentine’s  tree is so pretty!


----------



## JellyLu

Here's my entry for the *miscellaneous crafts* category! I decided to try my hand at needle felting. I went with Maple! I'm pretty happy with how she turned out considering this was my first attempt at felting  I also decided to make an orange tree out of Perler beads. I chose oranges as I'm from FL! The Valentine's Day card is inspired from Maple's catchphrase. When setting up the background for the photo, I used green wool for the grass, white wool for the clouds, and an ACNH blanket backdrop.

I hope everybody has a Happy Valentine's Day!









Spoiler: Proof I made Maple

















Spoiler: Up close she looks like a painting :)










​I forgot to get a picture while making the tree, though if needed I can take a picture of the supplies I used for proof.


----------



## digimon

here is my take on my favourite animal crossing couple's wedding day plate!







i think this would fall under misc crafts? i used paper to paint reese and cyrus because i couldn't get the texture right when painting them directly on the plate. i've always admired their love and part of me hopes i'll get to experience something so loving and sweet someday  i originally wanted to make a paper dress/doll of reese in her wedding dress but changed my entry to celebrate both reese and cyrus this valentine's day! i know they run the wedding event in june but wouldn't a wedding day on valentine's day be so lovely? 


....and now to wash my mother's china dish before she notices it's gone!
​ (edited post with permission to include text about the piece)


----------



## Giddy

JellyLu said:


> Here's my entry for the *miscellaneous crafts* category! I decided to try my hand at needle felting. I went with Maple! I'm pretty happy with how she turned out considering this was my first attempt at felting  I also decided to make an orange tree out of Perler beads. I chose oranges as I'm from FL! The Valentine's Day card is inspired from Maple's catchphrase. When setting up the background for the photo, I used green wool for the grass, white wool for the clouds, and an ACNH blanket backdrop.
> 
> I hope everybody has a Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> ​


This is so fantastic, congrats on your first needle felting as well~! 
I've been wanted to start as well, but unsure how to start. Was it difficult? Any first starter tips?


----------



## Pintuition

Here is my digital art submission. My villagers and I got together and made little mailboxes to exchange valentines with this year! Looks like my mailbox is full up with lovely little cards from all of my villagers and more!


----------



## JellyLu

Giddy said:


> This is so fantastic, congrats on your first needle felting as well~!
> I've been wanted to start as well, but unsure how to start. Was it difficult? Any first starter tips?


Thank you! 
It wasn't too hard! You're mostly just stabbing some wool with a needle until it becomes more firm and forms the shape you desire. It's easy to fix mistakes too as you can cover them up with more wool of the correct color. As for tips I say definitely wear finger guards (I stabbed myself 4 times) and lift your project off the pad often so it doesn't become attached. Once you start, I know you'll have a good time


----------



## Sharksheep

I made a little Coco valentine plush out of yarn, stuffing, and some felt for the misc. crafts category


----------



## Giddy

JellyLu said:


> Thank you!
> It wasn't too hard! You're mostly just stabbing some wool with a needle until it becomes more firm and forms the shape you desire. It's easy to fix mistakes too as you can cover them up with more wool of the correct color. As for tips I say definitely wear finger guards (I stabbed myself 4 times) and lift your project off the pad often so it doesn't become attached. Once you start, I know you'll have a good time


Oh wow, thank you for the info~ It definitely sounds a lot of fun, and I feel more motivated to get started! Hope it didn't hurt too much.


----------



## Tiffany

Roxxy said:


> Everyone can get a gorgeous pink feather. You don’t need to have amazing skills.
> 
> Honestly I am not an artist and most of my entries have been embarrassing but staff are generous and kind.
> 
> Just try


I know we can all the get the feather, that would be the one I want the least besides the pokeball. I'm not an artist either and those are not my favorite events but I'll participate if it means I can get the collectibles I want. There were ones at christmas I couldn't get and that was fine because I was able to get enough currency to get a number that I did want. I guarantee I wouldnt win the drawing for the wand or get nominated by an admin which would get me the potion. nor do I have anyone here who would give me one. I'm perfectly happy to do the challenges and earn the collectibles im just bummed we dont have that opportunity here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the staff does release rarer collectibles on occasion because that kinda stuff is what keeps the tbt economy going and generates some forum interest during times when there are no events going on. the point is that they're really difficult to get so getting one is truly an accomplishment, though I do have to say that the raffles are terribly luck based (I've only ever gotten one decently rare collectible from a raffle, a pink feather from their AC 20th anniversary raffle).


----------



## Tiffany

Chris said:


> We are awarding the brand new Pavé Pink Feather to every single participant, and with three categories to enter it is safe to assume that a minimum 30* people will also walk away with the new Pink Love Potion. Then with the placement trophy (Pavé Tail Feather), bonus Pink Love Potion to give a friend, and two pre-announced raffles for rare collectibles it is arguably less effort to obtain multiple collectibles here than in one of our large-scale events. Even people who do the bare minimum are guaranteed to walk away with at least one pink shiny.
> 
> While we know members enjoy our larger events, we hope you can appreciate that we don't have the energy or manpower to churn out big multi-activity events every single time. Large-scale events take us weeks to coordinate, run, and wrap-up: if an event runs for 3-4 weeks then it is safe to assume that it required 2-3 months of work from start to finish. Many of the staff—_especially our amazing artists who spend hours lovingly designing each banner and collectible_—experience burnout after each event and need a good month or so of rest before they're ready to begin thinking about the next. I'm sure some of our more competitive and completionism-minded members feel the same way. I'm a bit of an outlier in that I have endless energy and enthusiasm and tend not to experience this burnout I credit a coffee and Red Bull addiction. We choose to pepper smaller events like this one here and there during the quieter months to prevent the community stagnating between our larger events, such as right now, in the 3-4 month lull between our annual Winter Holiday and Easter events. Jeremy and I were able to pull this together in two days with unexpected (but very much appreciated!) support from Laudine and Mick. The original draft of this event didn't have the Pink Love Potion, the raffles, or the seperate categories - and the banner I drew was laughable! We hope that there are people who appreciate a smaller-scale event with just 1-2 new collectibles like this in lieu of none at all.
> 
> *exact number won't be determined until we see final participation numbers.


sorry but i disagree. i appreciate the work yall put into these events but i have a much better chance of getting collectibles if i have the ability to earn them. i know we can all the get the feather but that and the pokeball i dont really care about. i have zero art skills so i wouldnt get an admin nomination which would get me a potion and my one friend on here isnt participating either for the same reasons as me so no one to gift me one. Also next to zero chance id get picked in a raffle. if however i could do things to earn currency i would do them and buy the collectibles for myself as i have done in previous events. therefore much more chance to get things myself.  just bummed i cant do that here and knowing that apparently this is one event that will always be like this which means i never can. i have no problem with less collectibles just with the extremely limited shot in the dark chance of getting them.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Tiffany said:


> sorry but i disagree. i appreciate the work yall put into these events but i have a much better chance of getting collectibles if i have the ability to earn them. i know we can all the get the feather but that and the pokeball i dont really care about. i have zero art skills so i wouldnt get an admin nomination which would get me a potion and my one friend on here isnt participating either for the same reasons as me so no one to gift me one. Also next to zero chance id get picked in a raffle. if however i could do things to earn currency i would do them and buy the collectibles for myself as i have done in previous events. therefore much more chance to get things myself.  just bummed i cant do that here and knowing that apparently this is one event that will always be like this which means i never can. i have no problem with less collectibles just with the extremely limited shot in the dark chance of getting them.


You could just buy the collectible you want with TBT when it hits the collectible marketplace. It'll be a lil expensive but you already have 6k TBT so that's a start! (Could have a little more if you participate in the event, and sell the pink feather)


----------



## Tiffany

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> You could just buy the collectible you want with TBT when it hits the collectible marketplace. It'll be a lil expensive but you already have 6k TBT so that's a start! (Could have a little more if you participate in the event, and sell the pink feather)


that would cost most if not all of my tbt, no thanks


----------



## Blink.

Digital Art piece


Spoiler: inspiration



I wanted to reference the music box I got from my boyfriend couple years back
and I love the song, so I just really wanted to do this. c:


----------



## You got mail!

Here’s my digital drawing. I’m no artist but I’ve done my best and put my heart into it  and to make things clear, the animal crossing theme is sending a letter from one island to another. Made for my best friend @Shinigamii 



Spoiler


----------



## Sweetley

Hope it's okay to ask here: Are you not able to trade the Pavé Pink Feather? Because I wanted to send it to someone but the "Gift" option doesn't show up for me. :/


----------



## Aniko

Sweetley said:


> Hope it's okay to ask here: Are you not able to trade the Pavé Pink Feather? Because I wanted to send it to someone but the "Gift" option doesn't show up for me. :/



In the first post they say they won't be giftable during the event, only after.


----------



## Sweetley

Aniko said:


> In the first post they say they won't be giftable during the event, only after.


Oh whoops, I overlooked that part, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Snowesque

Chevre on her way home from Valentine's Day. 

Username's in the bottom-right corner & it's a digital entry.


----------



## Sarah3

To Blanca, I missed you in AC:NH. Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Chris

Happy Love Day everyone! All entries submitted so far have now been accepted.


----------



## Jeremy

*Valentine's Day announcement*: The Valentine's Rose is back in the shop! These roses are temporary collectibles that can only be gifted. Like real roses, they won't last forever and will fully wilt away by next week. However, they'll stay dormant in your inventory until next year when they'll bloom again, keeping the special Valentine's Day message from whoever sent them to you.


----------



## roseflower

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!  
Here's my entry for the digital art category, featuring the adorable Marina <3


----------



## Foreverfox

Jeremy said:


> *Valentine's Day announcement*: The Valentine's Rose is back in the shop! These roses are temporary collectibles that can only be gifted. Like real roses, they won't last forever and will fully wilt away by next week. However, they'll stay dormant in your inventory until next year when they'll bloom again, keeping the special Valentine's Day message from whoever sent them to you.


Do the Valentine's Day Roses need to be purchased separately if they're for different recipients? I usually purchase gift collectibles that way anyway, but since that's the case for many other temporary collectibles, I just want to confirm for this one as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> *Valentine's Day announcement*: The Valentine's Rose is back in the shop! These roses are temporary collectibles that can only be gifted. Like real roses, they won't last forever and will fully wilt away by next week. However, they'll stay dormant in your inventory until next year when they'll bloom again, keeping the special Valentine's Day message from whoever sent them to you.


when will they be visible in our lineups?

edit: they're visible now, thank you!!


----------



## Jeremy

Foreverfox said:


> Do the Valentine's Day Roses need to be purchased separately if they're for different recipients? I usually purchase gift collectibles that way anyway, but since that's the case for many other temporary collectibles, I just want to confirm for this one as well.


If you're referring to the gifting bug we had last year and with the Christmas Lights, this should now be fixed thanks to our recent update.



xSuperMario64x said:


> when will they be visible in our lineups?


Fixed!


----------



## Chris

After one hell of an emotional rollercoaster - Jeremy, Mick, and I can confirm that gifting Valentine's Roses to multiple people in a single transaction is indeed working! Seriously, real bonding moment guys. You had to be there. This is what Valentine's Day is truly about. Don't tell my missus.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Wishing a pleasant valentines season to all Aros out there!
 I know this time of the year can be rough to some of us so just remember you're perfectly fine the way you are.

Entering the digital category with my aro pride Pietro.






(I tried to balance the scarf color and text color but if anyone here has a monitor that is uncooperative the text on the scarf reads Not Broken.)​


----------



## cocoacat

Happy Valentine's Day! 

Love this small event.
Digital art category.


----------



## DaCoSim

Tiffany said:


> that would cost most if not all of my tbt, no thanks


Just letting you know, for the fair a couple of years ago, I only had 3 entries for the animated shooting star collectible amongst hundreds and won it.  U never know when that 1-2 entries can get you.


----------



## Zakira

Here's my digital art submission! 


Spoiler: Lil explanation



The Octopus villagers are my favorite and I was finally able to get Cephalobot to move to Zavana so I decided to draw us all delivering our Valentines! I tried to match everyone's gifts to their personalities and I think they match pretty well. I spent sooo long on this and was having trouble with my drawing tablet but I'm glad I was able to get this done. Even though it looks boring I left the background blank because I think I'm gonna print this on sticker paper. I'm really proud of how this turned out and I want to thank the staff for this lovely distraction from studying. I'm pretty sure I'll fail my test but at least I got to have fun making art!


----------



## corlee1289

I made a bouquet of origami flowers! People usually gifts flowers on Valentine’s Day and the Animal Crossing theme are the flowers you can grow in the game. 

This will be in the third category in crafts.


----------



## Snowifer

My entry for (2) digital art!


----------



## Shinigamii

My entry for traditional art 
Happy Valentine's to everyone and my bestie @You got mail! ♡♡


----------



## BrokenSanity

Sheep Villager said:


> Wishing a pleasant valentines season to all Aros out there!
> I know this time of the year can be rough to some of us so just remember you're perfectly fine the way you are.
> 
> Entering the digital category with my aro pride Pietro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I tried to balance the scarf color and text color but if anyone here has a monitor that is uncooperative the text on the scarf reads Not Broken.)​


I love this sooo much! I love Pietro and I'm Aro!(okay actually i'm aroace)


----------



## Megaroni

A fully functional sticker set with stickers I made myself. The stickers included are foods from new horizons. This is a miscellaneous craft


----------



## SirQuack

Happy Valentine's Day from the first family of AC


----------



## Newbiemayor

Several balloons were harmed in the making of this. I made a balloon creation for the misc. Crafts category. It's a balloon Isabelle and lily hugging a heart balloon 




Spoiler: Close up pics


----------



## Megaroni

Hi, I tried to buy multiple bell exchange tickets and it didn't work. I read the rules and it said you could exchange extra crystals for bell tickets, which made me assume we were able to use all of our crystals on bell exchange tickets. I'm not sure if I'm misunderstanding something. Anyone know what's going on or if I'm just missing something?


----------



## Foreverfox

Megaroni said:


> Hi, I tried to buy multiple bell exchange tickets and it didn't work. I read the rules and it said you could exchange extra crystals for bell tickets, which made me assume we were able to use all of our crystals on bell exchange tickets. I'm not sure if I'm misunderstanding something. Anyone know what's going on or if I'm just missing something?


If I remember reading correctly, the bell redemption tickets are unique, and therefore you can buy only one.


----------



## Croconaw

Megaroni said:


> Hi, I tried to buy multiple bell exchange tickets and it didn't work. I read the rules and it said you could exchange extra crystals for bell tickets, which made me assume we were able to use all of our crystals on bell exchange tickets. I'm not sure if I'm misunderstanding something. Anyone know what's going on or if I'm just missing something?


Yeah, unfortunately you can only buy one. If you already purchased them maybe you can be reimbursed? I don’t know. They are unique, though.


----------



## moo_nieu

Foreverfox said:


> If I remember reading correctly, the bell redemption tickets are unique, and therefore you can buy only one.





Chris said:


> The 60 Bell Redemption Ticket is unique: it is not possible to buy more than one.


yep! its limited to one


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> The 60 Bell Redemption Ticket is unique: it is not possible to buy more than one.


Found it!


----------



## Megaroni

Oh ok sorry I missed that, thank you everyone that replied


----------



## corlee1289

Megaroni said:


> Hi, I tried to buy multiple bell exchange tickets and it didn't work. I read the rules and it said you could exchange extra crystals for bell tickets, which made me assume we were able to use all of our crystals on bell exchange tickets. I'm not sure if I'm misunderstanding something. Anyone know what's going on or if I'm just missing something?


Unfortunately, it is only good for ONE bell exchange ticket.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Haven’t really been on here too much, but finally decided to participate in this event. Hopefully it’s okay. I’m still learning to hand draw without using too many tools in procreate, as it’s good for drawing experience. Anyway, did this using category (2) digital drawing. Username is on the bottom.


----------



## StitchesFan308

My entry for the digital art category!


----------



## deana

Another Stitches themed post lol I decided to try playing around with the water colour brushes for this digital art entry


----------



## Miharu

Here's my entry for the traditional drawing category! 
It's been so long since I did traditional art! Super happy with how this came out! Hope you guys enjoy the lil pun in there.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I have recreated the *wedding welcome board* and *Nook Inc. rug*. Pretty proud of it.   
It's for the craft category!


----------



## Oldcatlady

My entry for the traditional category! Made with water colours and markers


----------



## Foreverfox

Here's my entry for the Traditional category: an ACNH wedding! Hand-painted Cyrus and Reese, officiated by Harvey.







Spoiler: Additional photo with different lighting











Spoiler: Inspiration photo (not mine)











Spoiler: Artist's comments



This was my first time painting in over 10 years. I'm pretty proud of how it turned out, and yes, hand-lettering with paint in such a small area was tedious.


----------



## lieryl

“my love for you is deeper than any lake, river, and ocean.”


Spoiler: <3



i think this is traditional lmao (materials used: acrylic paint, watercolor paint). fr never let me draw anything at 2AM in the dark again bc why do they look like that TT


----------



## Foreverfox

lieryl said:


> “my love for you is deeper than any lake, river, and ocean.”
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3
> 
> 
> 
> i think this is traditional lmao (materials used: acrylic paint, watercolor paint). fr never let me draw anything at 2AM in the dark again bc why do they look like that TT


Me thinking I have a good painting: "hey, my painting is pretty good!"

Me seeing your painting: "ohp, nevermind, that is sooo pretty!" 

Seriously though, idk what you're talking about with the dark, because I want to frame that, it's absolutely beautiful


----------



## lieryl

Foreverfox said:


> Me thinking I have a good painting: "hey, my painting is pretty good!"
> 
> Me seeing your painting: "ohp, nevermind, that is sooo pretty!"
> 
> Seriously though, idk what you're talking about with the dark, because I want to frame that, it's absolutely beautiful


you are way way way too kind T^T your entry is also absolutely stunning! everything looks so sharp and clear :0 10/10 would hang on my wall


----------



## Beanz

here is my digital art entry:


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

Here's my digital art entry:


----------



## Prince_of_Galar

My little doodle for the digital art category


----------



## Firesquids

Happy (late) Valentine's Day TBT! 
Without further ado, I present my entry for category 3, miscellaneous crafts. I made a box of Animal Crossing themed Valentine's chocolates!










Spoiler: close up of chocolates















The box is made from cardboard, construction paper, washi tape, ribbon, and I cut a piece off of a muffin box for the clear window in the hole of the leaf. The "chocolates" are sculpted from polymer clay, Coco and the fossil have real cocoa powder on them (they smell sooo good but *do not eat*!) I really poured my heart into this one, I hope you enjoy it!


Spoiler: proof/making of


----------



## Firesquids

Forgot to add that I also lined the box with red felt and you can't see the side of the box in any of the pics. 
It has white and gold stripes and the ribbon you can see from the front is wrapped around it. 


Spoiler: pic showing the side. it is, in fact, a box.


----------



## Xeleron

*~~Miscellaneous crafts~~ *

Valentine's Day themed Gyroid made with polymer clay (not too bad for my first-time using polymer clay, but I would do many thigs differently next time lol)
I call it "Blushing Gyroid with a heart shaped balloon on his way to go see Coco"  





Spoiler: Proof





.    .


----------



## MasterM64

Here is my entry for the digital art category! 

*"LOVE IS PARADISE DAY & NIGHT"*


----------



## Izrael

Digital entry 
"Shoujo Animal - Valentine's Day edition!"



​


----------



## Princess Mipha

Izrael said:


> Digital entry
> "Shoujo Animal - Valentine's Day edition!"
> 
> View attachment 430448​


Looks really nice! May I ask though what it has to do with Animal Crossing, besides Isabelle being there? It makes me go crazy that I can't figure it out


----------



## jadetine

Princess Mipha said:


> Looks really nice! May I ask though what it has to do with Animal Crossing, besides Isabelle being there? It makes me go crazy that I can't figure it out


In the bottom left corner, you can see "My Chief (the villager) My Lover"





						💜🎀 Art dump thread 🎀💜
					

Just a little tired and uninspired, so I figured I may as well just doodle my ACNH village rep 💜    I don't like bees ;w;



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Princess Mipha

jadetine said:


> In the bottom left corner, you can see "My Chief (the villager) My Lover"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 💜🎀 Art dump thread 🎀💜
> 
> 
> Just a little tired and uninspired, so I figured I may as well just doodle my ACNH village rep 💜    I don't like bees ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Ohhh, somehow I didn't connect them at all and thought "Chief" as in police chief... 
Thanks for clarifying!!


----------



## Izrael

Princess Mipha said:


> Looks really nice! May I ask though what it has to do with Animal Crossing, besides Isabelle being there? It makes me go crazy that I can't figure it out



As Jadetine had mentioned, it's supposed to be Chief and my village rep! Chief is my favourite villager, so I decided to draw him like the classic love interest in romance manga.​


----------



## leohyrule

Here's mine!


----------



## JellyBeans

been meaning to make a little crochet bouquet for my room for a while, so naturally waited until AFTER i recover from covid and have a million other things to do to make this entry  i attempted to recreate the heart-shaped bouquet from acnh! so this is an entry for the miscellaneous category :] trying to keep these in formation was ten times more painful than the actual making of the flowers omg




(sorry for the big image!)


Spoiler: reference


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I would like to enter the traditional drawing category! I tried really really *really* hard on this!! I think my drawing skills are improving! I have been drawing for all my life and my stuff still does not look perfect but what matters is that I like it! I LOVE IT! I had so much fun and got to use my creativity! I wanted to say thank you staff for making fun things like this!! 
(I have attached the image twice as many times my images will "break" so just incase.)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

*Traditional Category - Gouache on Watercolor Paper*

_*"I asked fer me wife's hand at sea.
(She said yes.)
Since then not a day goes by
I don't feel blessed.
Said, 'I needs ta raise me ol' crew number.'
Told her she was me li'l cucumber!"*_



Spoiler: More Pics













*Link to better quality images can be found here*
​


----------



## BrokenSanity

Wow so many wonderful entries! And it's not even over yet! This is exciting to see who is gonna get staff pick


----------



## DJ-Mika

I have something I'd love to enter! But I'm having trouble posting it (it says the file's too big); would it be okay to link to it? Or would I need to resize it to include it in this thread?


----------



## Croconaw

DJ-Mika said:


> I have something I'd love to enter! But I'm having trouble posting it (it says the file's too big); would it be okay to link to it? Or would I need to resize it to include it in this thread?


If it’s a picture, take a screenshot of the screenshot. For some reason, it doesn’t like the original pictures… It’s always “too big.”


----------



## skarmoury

DJ-Mika said:


> I have something I'd love to enter! But I'm having trouble posting it (it says the file's too big); would it be okay to link to it? Or would I need to resize it to include it in this thread?


You can try uploading in another site that compresses the image, like discord or twitter! I personally use discord


----------



## Giddy

DJ-Mika said:


> I have something I'd love to enter! But I'm having trouble posting it (it says the file's too big); would it be okay to link to it? Or would I need to resize it to include it in this thread?


I usually get this alot, so I always resize mine, I usally use just a resizer website, resizeimage.net
They let you look at the image first (goes into a new tab, then you can save it) which is helpful to see how smaller you need it to be.


----------



## hestu

Something simple for the digital art category! 



Spoiler


----------



## Giddy

Finally finished my traditional artwork~! 





Never really found Valentine's interesting, but Roswell really wanted start his new island experience with a kissing booth, pretending to be Pave...Not sure how well this will work. 
I decided to assist him, because I love him so, and needs more love from my villagers already on my island. 
Julian, Daisy, Vivian, and Judy~ 
Also the height requirement, is a lil joke XD I'm sure Roswell doesn't mind how short they are.


----------



## Plume

Here's my submission for (3) miscellaneous crafts. This was my first try at embroidery ahh.

Vesta wishes everyone a Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Milleram

Here's my entry for the traditional drawing category:


----------



## Imbri

My entry for the *miscellaneous crafts* category.





The red heart sweater, modeled by both my NH character and her doll counterpart.


Full-body doll pic.


Spoiler


----------



## Lancelot

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> View attachment 430529​*Traditional Category - Gouache on Watercolor Paper*
> 
> _*"I asked fer me wife's hand at sea.
> (She said yes.)
> Since then not a day goes by
> I don't feel blessed.
> Said, 'I needs ta raise me ol' crew number.'
> Told her she was me li'l cucumber!"*_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430530View attachment 430531View attachment 430534
> 
> 
> 
> *Link to better quality images can be found here*
> ​



MAD. The lighting and colours got me feeling some kinda way


----------



## Halloqueen

Decided to feature one of my favorite villagers, Tiffany, in a perfume ad. Submitted under the (1) traditional art category.

Called the perfume Love Potion Letter G in reference both to the new TBT collectible as well as an old song from 1959 called *Love Potion No. 9* by The Clovers.






Forgive the notebook paper. It was a practice sketch that ended up better than the attempts thereafter and I just ended up settling on it instead.


----------



## p e p p e r

Here’s my miscellaneous crafts entry. Stitches Valentine’s Macarons, the eyes and mouth are also mini macarons I attached with white chocolate ganache. These took soooooo long to make, but I had a fun time 







Spoiler: more pics, just for fun


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Here is my entry for the traditional art category! I've just moved countries and don't have most of my materials, so I've made do with what I had  And ofc I had to use my favourite girl Molly as my model!


----------



## gigii

heres mine!



its my acnl character holding a heart glow wand! its kinda bad : p 
but its cute!!


----------



## Bob Zombie

Okay, please don't laugh at my traditional art entry... it's the first time painting on canvas   

Just a love letter from a wolf to his fox... or Wolfgang to his Audie, with some additional inspiration hiding underneath.


----------



## DJ-Mika

skarmoury said:


> You can try uploading in another site that compresses the image, like discord or twitter! I personally use discord


Thank you for the advice! I shrunk it down to comply with Discord's own file limitations and tried posting it but it still says too big ;-; I think the site might be taking issue with the canvas size and not the file size; is there some kind of width x height size limitations on forums for artwork? I've never used a forum before so this is all new to me 

The image is 2288x2514 and is about 7.51 MB if this helps any!


----------



## aericell

here’s my digital entry!


----------



## Imbri

DJ-Mika said:


> Thank you for the advice! I shrunk it down to comply with Discord's own file limitations and tried posting it but it still says too big ;-; I think the site might be taking issue with the canvas size and not the file size; is there some kind of width x height size limitations on forums for artwork? I've never used a forum before so this is all new to me
> 
> The image is 2288x2514 and is about 7.51 MB if this helps any!


If I'm on a computer, I shrink images with the photo editor. On mobile, I post to Tumblr and save that version.

It's a bit of a pain, doing the extra steps, but it works.


----------



## Aurita

here’s my entry for the misc crafts category! this was my first time making an all clay model + I made a terrible decision of trying to make clothes for them out of fabric 

two galentines, Goldie & Daisy 







Spoiler: some progress pics


----------



## skarmoury

DJ-Mika said:


> Thank you for the advice! I shrunk it down to comply with Discord's own file limitations and tried posting it but it still says too big ;-; I think the site might be taking issue with the canvas size and not the file size; is there some kind of width x height size limitations on forums for artwork? I've never used a forum before so this is all new to me
> 
> The image is 2288x2514 and is about 7.51 MB if this helps any!


Ohhh 7.51 MB is a little big for some websites! I usually have difficulty uploading images onto Discord if they're like more than 5 MB. I can't remember the exact limit for Discord but yeah, I think it's still with your file size ^^; TBT also doesn't like big file sizes as well. What I do on discord is that i try to post again right after failing the first time. It usually works the second time around.
If that doesn't work, you can try shrinking it manually, save it in a smaller resolution, or maybe upload it to websites without restriction e.g. Twtter!


----------



## S.J.

DJ-Mika said:


> Thank you for the advice! I shrunk it down to comply with Discord's own file limitations and tried posting it but it still says too big ;-; I think the site might be taking issue with the canvas size and not the file size; is there some kind of width x height size limitations on forums for artwork? I've never used a forum before so this is all new to me
> 
> The image is 2288x2514 and is about 7.51 MB if this helps any!



The maximum file size for uploading to Imgur is 20 MB, but if your file is a PNG over 5 MB, it will convert it to JPEG. I upload PNG files over 5 MB and it retains the quality well when it converts to JPEG, so hopefully that could work for you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Entry for the digital art category.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Guys stop making adorable valentines, how am I ever supposed to vote for a favorite in the poll


----------



## Naekoya

Hope everyone had a lovely Valentine's Day! 


Spoiler


----------



## Mr.Fox

I think we all know by now that the art contests aren't exactly in my wheelhouse, so I hope everyone enjoys the concept 





Traditional art entry.


----------



## duckykate

i sculpted my favorite lesbians nan and chevre! please dont look too close


----------



## Emolga59

Here's my submission for digital art! I drew marina :3


----------



## Rainbowhorn

Here's my entry for the *traditional *art category!​


----------



## Coach

My digital entry!


----------



## S.J.

*Sweethearts Café* at Happy Home Paradise is open for business to help you celebrate Valentine’s Day! 

I was inspired to make a little model Valentine’s café (featuring besties Agnes and Patty), after decorating my own café at Happy Home Paradise in-game for Valentine’s Day!  More pics in the spoiler below! 

 Happy belated Valentine’s everyone! 



Spoiler: Details




*Summary*
Café structure: Pine
Counter tables, wooden mini-table, wooden chairs, and hanging shelves: Balsa wood
Background, café sign, and dessert cabinet: All drawn on Procreate then printed!
Table cloth: A cute Paris-themed print material
Agnes and Patty: White polymer clay, painted with acrylic paint
Heart chocolates, presents, small accessories (cups, etc.): Coloured polymer clay
Carnations: A painted toothpaste cap, ribbon and tissue paper
Bunting: Twine and card stock​

*Close-ups of finished items!*

Café structure





Café inside





Hanging Shelves





Smaller items





Namecard





Some added paper flower decorations





*Inspiration*
This was what I thought I’d use for inspiration, because I wanted to do my best (within the timeframe) to make the furniture like its in-game counterpart.



Initially I took progress pictures, but as time went on, I took fewer pictures, because I was so busy, so here’s a little collage of what I did take!

I started with making the wooden café structure because I needed something to help me scale everything! A long time ago, I made a dollhouse out of pine (for no reason, it just seemed like a nice challenge?), and so I thought making the wooden café set should be relatively simple. Can I say, it was harder than I remember? Somewhere between then and now I forgot geometry, so I cut the shape out of cardboard first to work out the angles and it turned out ok! 

The balsa wood furniture was relatively easy to make, though initially I made the counter tables too big and I had to remake them. The one thing that worried me was sticking the Hanging Shelves to the ceiling (more angles and so few points of contact)! I ended up using a jar of paprika to hold it in place as the glue dried. 

This was my first time using polymer clay too. These were all my first attempts as I didn’t have any time left to try anything again!  The small items I made out of coloured clay, but Agnes and Patty were made out of white clay that I then painted.

*Mini-timeline*​





*Wallpaper*
I drew the My Melody Wall because the flowers look like little hearts! I saved each background furniture item separately, so I could rearrange them on the page later. 






Thank you for reading!  This was a lot of fun. I always enjoy making bunting because it’s so cute, but I really loved trying out some stuff I hadn’t done before, or done in a really long time (which was practically everything)!  

Happy Valentine’s Day! ​







​


----------



## Chris

p e p p e r said:


> Here’s my miscellaneous crafts entry. Stitches Valentine’s Macarons, the eyes and mouth are also mini macarons I attached with white chocolate ganache. These took soooooo long to make, but I had a fun time
> 
> View attachment 430673
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pics, just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430674
> View attachment 430675
> View attachment 430676


While these are absolutely incredible, your entry has been made using food rather than arts and crafts materials therefore I cannot accept it. I won't for a second deny that this is artistic, before anyone reaches for the pitchforks, but to accept it would be unfair on the members who were told earlier in the thread that they couldn't submit food entries. You are welcome to re-submit.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Cranston and Gladys’ Valentine’s Day was so romantic...
so sweet!​




imgur full image: 



https://imgur.com/a/kwBICqo

entering the digital art competition!


----------



## p e p p e r

Chris said:


> While these are absolutely incredible, your entry has been made using food rather than arts and crafts materials therefore I cannot accept it. I won't for a second deny that this is artistic, before anyone reaches for the pitchforks, but to accept it would be unfair on the members who were told earlier in the thread that they couldn't submit food entries. You are welcome to re-submit.


Aww that’s too bad, I didn’t know food wasn’t allowed since it wasn’t stated in the first post.  I don’t think I’ll have time to make another entry today, but thanks for giving me the chance to resubmit


----------



## Rika092

Digital Art Entry: Love Potion Spell Trouble. Marshal managed to acquire an elusive item from Nook but he sure needs to pay attention to whom to use it on....

Happy Belated Valentines, everyone! 



	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2022

I should add that my entry reads from top down, right to left lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

Here's my entry for the digital art category:


----------



## Alex10

in COVID isolation so thought I’d spend my time doing something for a digital art entry!


----------



## CometCatcher

Digital art entry! Nana and I celebrating Galentine's. C:


----------



## Minou

Here is my submission in the category of traditional drawing.
I drew Marshal receiving a chocolate heart from me, in the handheld camera mode.






P.S: bought a drawing kit on sale at a local craft store for this and future events. It's been a while I haven't drawn traditionally! It was fun!
\(^o^)/


----------



## xlisapisa

my traditional drawing entry;


----------



## Rio_

This is a digital entry!
I kept putting this off and almost didn't enter but that pink pave feather is just too cute to give up on ;~; Plus I can never pass on the opportunity to push my ship


----------



## Muna

I just went through the whole thread and omg there are *so many* amazing crafts here! You people are so talented! 

And here's my entry for the digital art - Special Edition Valentine's Day Isabelle with a little gift _just for you_:





The username might hard to see here's a close up:


Spoiler: username


----------



## OswinOswald

Here is my entry for the *(3) miscellaneous crafts* category
I decided to try some papercraft
Conversation heart peaches






Spoiler: Proof


----------



## BungoTheElf

*traditional drawing *entry!
​


----------



## r a t

My entry for the traditional drawing category - unfortunately the lighting is terrible lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

hopefully this counts. I made a replica of the chocolate heart item from new horizons, for the miscellaneous crafts participation




comparison to the in-game item:





Spoiler: and some wip pics, just in case


----------



## Chris

Storm Franklin has knocked out my router and I'm in the countryside right now, so loading this thread on mobile internet is a struggle. All entries that come in after this post won't be accepted until after the *11:59PM EST* deadline.

If you have any urgent questions please either send me a private message or get me on Discord: Chris.#6870. The latter is the better option given the circumstances.


----------



## Bekaa

My submission for traditional drawing.




	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2022



Bekaa said:


> My submission for traditional drawing.


----------



## Kattea

Here is my miscellaneous crafts entry:






I put my one right brain cell to work learning embroidery. I embroidered this Valentine, featuring one of my favourite villagers, Etoile. I'm not skilled enough to stitch out a long message like "Will you be my Baa-lentine?", so I decided to go with a short two-word phrase, like what might go on a candy heart. I think if Etoile were to design a candy heart, she would make it say "warm fuzzies" <3



Spoiler: Closeup


----------



## lana.

this is my entry for traditional art category!!


----------



## Amilee

oof i almost didnt make it! heres my entry for the misc crafts category!​





idk why i thought this was a good idea since i never did a full embroidery before but i somehow did it :,D
sadly i didnt have the right color for peanut but i hope thats ok. i kinda had to free style her anyway. i only ever did flowers before as you can probably tell but i still think it turned out fine c:​


----------



## BrokenSanity

@Chris You said the different entries were gonna be separated into different polls(one for digital one for traditional and one for miscellaneous crafts) will we be able to see the creations of the artists in the poll, to look at them together to make it easier to decide or will we need to come back here at look at [insert user]'s entry to see what it looks like?


----------



## Flyffel

Here is my submission for the digital art category:





Isabelle got a love letter?! This is gonna be the island topic of the month!!


----------



## LadyDestani

BrokenSanity said:


> @Chris You said the different entries were gonna be separated into different polls(one for digital one for traditional and one for miscellaneous crafts) will we be able to see the creations of the artists in the poll, to look at them together to make it easier to decide or will we need to come back here at look at [insert user]'s entry to see what it looks like?


I'm not Chris, but they typically will create a new thread for the poll and the images from all the finalists will be shown together and numbered to make it easier to view them and vote.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Digital Art Entry!!


----------



## xara

*“a love where everyday feels like valentine’s day...”*




in typical xara fashion, i left this incredibly last-minute xjsknzjs, but here’s my entry for the digital art category! tom nook’s and sable’s backstory in wild world is lowkey one of my favourite things about the franchise (i love them together so much ), so i couldn’t resist drawing them for this! i’m holding out hold they’ll get their happy ending one day. 
please ignore their eyes and how ugly their clothes are... drawing is hard lmao.​


----------



## Cheremtasy

Last minute entry for the digital art category! Struggling with wrist strain but still wanted to try entering :'>


----------



## Imbri

LadyDestani said:


> I'm not Chris,


...but you've played them on TV.


----------



## michealsmells

Finally made my entry! I've been wanting to make paper dolls for a while and I'm glad to finally have a chance to do it!! 
Here's Rooney giving my ACNL character a chocolate heart. I held onto this heart for years until one day, while rearranging my house I accidentally ate it- and I was heartbroken. I've always thought about this chocolate heart till this day. I miss you Rooney!! Sorry I left to go live on an island.


----------



## Rhea

My entry for the traditional drawing category:


----------



## skarmoury

Kattea said:


> Here is my miscellaneous crafts entry:
> 
> View attachment 430896
> 
> I put my one right brain cell to work learning embroidery. I embroidered this Valentine, featuring one of my favourite villagers, Etoile. I'm not skilled enough to stitch out a long message like "Will you be my Baa-lentine?", so I decided to go with a short two-word phrase, like what might go on a candy heart. I think if Etoile were to design a candy heart, she would make it say "warm fuzzies" <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Closeup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430897


HI THIS IS SO CUTE MY HEART IS GONNA EXPLODE  I would seriously buy a pattern like this omg your work makes me so happy!! Thank you for choosing Etoile, she’s absolutely adorable and perfect!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My submission for the traditional drawing category.  My schedule has me waiting until the literal last second to enter whoops


----------



## moo_nieu

entry for the digital category! my username is in the bottom right corner c:


----------



## ```

My entry for the digital art category.



​


----------



## Aniko

Here mine for the digital art category.


----------



## DJ-Mika

Last minute but my entry for the digital art category! I hope linking to it through Imgur is okay!


https://imgur.com/a/sIz9ydf


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm cutting it pretty close here, so I'll try to keep it short and sweet! My entry for this event is digital art (2)!



To me, love is not only about caring for others but maintaining the relationship for many years to come and having a deep understanding of each other. For additional context, Agent S and Jacques (along with the rest of my villagers) have been living in my New Leaf town for at least six years now. Throughout the years playing the game, I always noticed that Jacques and Agent S are great friends and chat to each other every once in a while.


----------



## Equity

Here’s my entry for the traditional art category!
I drew a customized version of the Wooden Music Box. Marshal prepared this custom-made music box for Poppy! The “P” and “M” are both of their initials… Marshal is hoping to be in the next chapter of her life.


----------



## Chris

Hi all! I'm opening this thread again to allow chatter, but no further entries are accepted.

There might be some delay on the turnaround for voting which may extend the length of time the polls will be open (the previously announced end date was March 1st). I am experiencing some major technical issues at home due to the storm that hit the United Kingdom this weekend and then will need to be out of the house 8am-11pm tomorrow, which means I cannot prepare your entries for staff voting until Wednesday at the earliest. I'm sorry for the delay that this may cause and just wanted to keep you all in the loop.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

That's totally fine! Also, I know it's a little late, but I have a question about something. I don't know what to do with my remaining heart crystals, am I able to gift them to someone? I spent them on two raffle tickets for each collectible and a 60-bell redemption ticket, and yeah I can't really buy anything else and don't know what to do with the rest.


----------



## S.J.

Just wanted to say I am so completely impressed with everyone's entries! There are so many talented and creative people here!


----------



## Roxxy

Can I ask a question please? when will the pink feather be giftable?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Roxxy said:


> Can I ask a question please? when will the pink feather be giftable?


Going off of the OP:


Chris said:


> *Q. Will the prizes be giftable?*
> A. The Pavé Pink Feather and Pink Love Potion collectibles will not be giftable when the event starts, but will become giftable after the event ends.


So the "event end" would most likely be after the voting ends (so March 1st or later).


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> That's totally fine! Also, I know it's a little late, but I have a question about something. I don't know what to do with my remaining heart crystals, am I able to gift them to someone? I spent them on two raffle tickets for each collectible and a 60-bell redemption ticket, and yeah I can't really buy anything else and don't know what to do with the rest.


I think that you were "supposed" to buy a single pave feather and CHOOSE a bell ticket or redemption  Sadly I think there is nothing you can do... I wish it was easier to understand at the start!! Im sorry


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I think that you were "supposed" to buy a single pave feather and CHOOSE a bell ticket or redemption  Sadly I think there is nothing you can do... I wish it was easier to understand at the start!! Im sorry


Aw, that sucks to hear but it kind of makes sense. Surprisingly, I wasn't interested in the feather and so I bought everything else. But thanks for telling me regardless. ^^


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Aw, that sucks to hear but it kind of makes sense. Surprisingly, I wasn't interested in the feather and so I bought everything else. But thanks for telling me regardless. ^^


I just bought the feather so I could sell it!! Someone is giving me a green jellyfish for it  @MasterM64
Its beneficial for people who want it and good for people like me that want GREEEEEN or something else!!


----------



## michealsmells

Quick question! I'm realizing a little late that I forgot to mark the category for my entry, which wad supposed to be Traditional Art! I know there's typically an anti-edit rule, but should I go back and edit it oorrr is it fine?

Also, I'm loving everyone's entries, they're absolutely beautiful! Congrats and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Aniko

DJ-Mika said:


> Last minute but my entry for the digital art category! I hope linking to it through Imgur is okay!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/sIz9ydf


So many details! Wow really impressive. I'm struggling doing just one character, I can't imagine how much time and work it took to create this masterpiece.


----------



## Croconaw

I love seeing the entries and how creative everyone is. Thank you for consistently holding these events. I really appreciate the time and effort that goes into planning these. I always look forward to them.


----------



## Chris

michealsmells said:


> Quick question! I'm realizing a little late that I forgot to mark the category for my entry, which wad supposed to be Traditional Art! I know there's typically an anti-edit rule, but should I go back and edit it oorrr is it fine?
> 
> Also, I'm loving everyone's entries, they're absolutely beautiful! Congrats and good luck to everyone.


Please do not edit your posts. If I accepted an entry where the category was not stated then that means it's category was obvious enough.



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> That's totally fine! Also, I know it's a little late, but I have a question about something. I don't know what to do with my remaining heart crystals, am I able to gift them to someone? I spent them on two raffle tickets for each collectible and a 60-bell redemption ticket, and yeah I can't really buy anything else and don't know what to do with the rest.


We outlined in the OP how members were intended to spend the currency. This was carefully constructed to leave people with no leftover currency so that we did not need to offer an alternative. If you chose to go against our guidance then those Heart Crystals will be lost to the void at the end of the event.


Chris said:


> *Please read this section carefully! *​*Participation:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Heart Crystals.
> Anyone who submits an entry that meets the event requirements before the deadline will receive 14 Heart Crystals. This limited time currency can be spent in the Shop to *redeem the new Pavé Pink Feather collectible prize and a raffle ticket for each of our Heart Glow Wand and Love Ball raffles*. If you are only interested in one of the two raffles then you may put both leftover Heart Crystals into a single raffle if you wish. If gambling is not your cup of tea, you may exchange your leftover Heart Crystals for forum bells instead. Please note that purchasing two of the same raffle ticket will increase your odds of winning the raffle, but purchasing any more than two will not.


----------



## OswinOswald

My favorite thing about this event has been seeing all the various animal pairings people have in their head cannon! Whether that be BFFs or romantic pairings; to be honest I don't think about them much, so it's interesting to see what others have come up with.


----------



## BrokenSanity

OswinOswald said:


> My favorite thing about this event has been seeing all the various animal pairings people have in their head cannon! Whether that be BFFs or romantic pairings; to be honest I don't think about them much, so it's interesting to see what others have come up with.


Yeah! I chose to draw Puddles and Lily together because I headcanon them as sisters! 
I love seeing people pair up villagers together and I love seeing people make up ideas for their villagers!


----------



## Giddy

OswinOswald said:


> My favorite thing about this event has been seeing all the various animal pairings people have in their head cannon! Whether that be BFFs or romantic pairings; to be honest I don't think about them much, so it's interesting to see what others have come up with.


So true~! It's adorable.
I had Nan on my island, and was about to draw them, but realised, wait a minute I find her and Chevre cute so I didn't expect her to go for the kissing booth of my art XD


----------



## DaCoSim

Thank you again Staff so much for putting this shindig on!  So fun!!!!! I luv getting to be creative and getting to see all the creativity that everyone else has as well!! 

Can we pleasssssse put the valentine tree bk up??? I LUV it!!!


----------



## Chris

Hi everyone! My internet came back on yesterday, but I didn't get home until 9pm last night, so preparing your entries for voting had to wait until this evening. I can confirm that staff voting is now open and community polls will go live on Sunday the 27th of February 2022.


----------



## Imbri

Chris said:


> Hi everyone! My internet came back on yesterday, but I didn't get home until 9pm last night, so preparing your entries for voting had to wait until this evening. I can confirm that staff voting is now open and community polls will go live on Sunday the 27th of February 2022.


Glad that's happening, but mainly happy to hear you weathered the storm okay!


----------



## xara

stupid question, but will the pavé pink feather still be in the shop on the 28th? i’ve been holding off on purchasing it until then so that it has the date of this year’s festivale, but i don’t wanna miss out on it, either.


----------



## King koopa

Quick question, will my votes be added together since they are I two separate posts? I understand if not, just thought I'd ask!


----------



## Firesquids

xara said:


> stupid question, but will the pavé pink feather still be in the shop on the 28th? i’ve been holding off on purchasing it until then so that it has the date of this year’s festivale, but i don’t wanna miss out on it, either.


I'm also wondering if they will be available after the pave tail feathers and pink potions are distributed.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Chris said:


> Hi everyone! My internet came back on yesterday, but I didn't get home until 9pm last night, so preparing your entries for voting had to wait until this evening. I can confirm that staff voting is now open and community polls will go live on Sunday the 27th of February 2022.


Question, how long will the votes be up for? I'm grounded till next Tuesday (March 1st) and I don't want to miss out on voting. ;-; (My dad will blow a fuse if he finds out I've been using my tablet when I'm not supposed to, but I'm willing to take the risk.)


----------



## skarmoury

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Question, how long will the votes be up for? I'm grounded till next Tuesday (March 1st) and I don't want to miss out on voting. ;-; (My dad will blow a fuse if he finds out I've been using my tablet when I'm not supposed to, but I'm willing to take the risk.)


I think the original end date was planned to be March 1, but it may be pushed to a later date ^^ Also I would definitely not advice you to go against your dad over just a vote, hehe.


----------



## moo_nieu

King koopa said:


> Quick question, will my votes be added together since they are I two separate posts? I understand if not, just thought I'd ask!





Chris said:


> *Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> *Q. Who will decide who wins? The staff or members' votes?*
> A. The staff will vote internally to nominate entries. The entries with the most staff votes will then go forward to a public poll within a couple of days of the contest closing. The recipients for the first, second, and third place prizes will then be decided on by the community.


this event will have staff nominations decide (and we will vote on those to decide the top placements), so the reactions on your entry posts wont determine anything


----------



## Chris

Hi everyone! The staff nominations are in, the votes have been tallied, and now we are ready to open the community polls. Please head on over to the Voting Booth to cast your vote for your favourite entry in each of our three categories by *7am EST *on *Thursday March 3rd 2022*. 


*Community Voting Polls*
*Traditional Drawing*
*Digital Drawing*
*Miscellaneous Crafts*​




All thirty of our nominees have earned themselves a Pink Love Potion collectible! If you have been nominated in one of the above categories then, yes, you may vote for yourself.


*NB:* Most active users will be able to vote in the above polls, but some may not be allowed based on when they last visited the forum and some other account details. If you can't vote, but think you should be able to, please post in Contact the Staff and we will look into it.


----------



## Sweetley

May I ask, will the Pavé Pink Feather be tradeable once the polls are closed (so on/after March 3rd) or...?


----------



## Imbri

Oh well. It was fun to enter and I got a sweater for my doll out of it. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Merielle

Congratulations to the nominees, and good luck in the voting!! ^^ My votes are in, but it was definitely tough choosing between some. ;v;


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Everyone did so good! I LOVED EVERYONES CREATIVITY!!! Thank you everyone for having fun and being creative! <3  I loved voting!! It was sooo hard to decide which ones I wanted to choose because everyone made things PERFECT in their own special way!!!


----------



## Croconaw

Good luck to everyone in the voting!! I enjoyed seeing everyone’s entries.


----------



## Bluebellie

Very lovely entries all of them!


----------



## xara

congratulations to all the nominees, and good luck! choosing just 3 entries to vote for was a huge pain in the ass (they’re all so good! ), but i’m happy to see that so many of my faves made it to voting!


----------



## S.J.

Congratulations to everyone who was nominated! There were so many amazing entries!


----------



## Rainbowhorn

All of the entries are fantastic! I wish good luck to everyone 

However I have a quick question, when are the nominees going to recieve the Pink Love Potion? I was nominated but I haven't recieved mine yet, am I supposed to wait a bit?


----------



## Chris

Sweetley said:


> May I ask, will the Pavé Pink Feather be tradeable once the polls are closed (so on/after March 3rd) or...?





Rainbowhorn said:


> All of the entries are fantastic! I wish good luck to everyone
> 
> However I have a quick question, when are the nominees going to recieve the Pink Love Potion? I was nominated but I haven't recieved mine yet, am I supposed to wait a bit?



The answer to both of your questions is the same: when the event ends.


----------



## LadyDestani

All of the entries were so good, it was hard to choose just one in each category. Congrats to all the nominees!

Thank you to the staff, especially @Chris, for putting this event together! It was simple but fun and I loved seeing everyone's entries.

We really do have such a talented community. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Miharu

Congrats to everyone who got nominated and amazing job to everyone who entered!! All the entries are incredible!!! Also huge thanks to the staff for hosting another fun event!!


----------



## Rainbowhorn

Thank you @Chris ! I'll just wait then :3


----------



## Rio_

I just want to say thank you to everyone who shared your entries- you're all so talented and seeing your submissions made me smile!  And congrats to all the finalists!  It was so hard to choose just one of each to vote for!!!


----------



## Muna

I thought I already had my favourites in each category but I still had to rethink it. Wonderful works everyone!


----------



## Kattea

I was absolutely STUMPED for the traditional art category, I love water colour so much and there were so many great entries. <3


----------



## Plume

Congrats to the nominees! Voting was not easy...


----------



## amemome

It's been so nice to see everyone's art. Congrats to the nominees and also to everyone else who took the time to create something for this event!


----------



## DJ-Mika

Congrats to the nominees!! It was fun getting to see all the different kinds of works, and all the different mediums used! Also seeing all the ships were so cute! >w<


----------



## Yanrima~

Besides the digital art category. The traditional art and miscellaneous art are also amazing, congratulations to the other nominees, good luck!


----------



## skarmoury

I'm not sure if anyone asked already, but until when can we purchase a feather? I was hoping to buy a feather after the love potions would be sent, but idk if the shop will close beforehand. ^^


----------



## BrokenSanity

skarmoury said:


> I'm not sure if anyone asked already, but until when can we purchase a feather? I was hoping to buy a feather after the love potions would be sent, but idk if the shop will close beforehand. ^^


Maybe until the event ends?


----------



## skarmoury

BrokenSanity said:


> Maybe until the event ends?


So... after the polls end, or after the closing ceremony?


----------



## Chris

The polls are now closed. The winners will be announced either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Chris said:


> The polls are now closed. The winners will be announced either later tonight or tomorrow.


Is it gonna be the raffle winners too tonight?


----------



## Croconaw

If the raffle winners do happen to be announced tonight, I wish everyone luck. I’ve also voted in all three categories! Every entry was perfect in their own way, though. It was definitely hard to decide!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just remember if you didn't win, don't take it too personally. Just be happy for yourself that you had some people liking your work.


----------

